
Three of Earth’s largest extinctions maybe caused by loss of essential element - DrScump
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2015/11/three-earth-s-largest-extinctions-may-have-been-caused-loss-essential-element
======
DrScump
Abstract:

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1342937X15...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1342937X1500235X)

